# Any advice on this



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I want to burn allot of paper and cardboard boxes in the garden, i have were to dig a pit if necessary, i want to find a way that the embers wont blow out of the fire any help on this guys. Remember im in Australia and I DO NOT want to burn the neighbour hood down lol. 
Any advice would be appreciated

louiseb


----------



## Jeza (Apr 14, 2013)

Why on Earth do you want to set your gardens on fire? 

If you're into arson I'd strongly recommend doing it on someone else's property.

Use plenty of petrol.


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

just put them all in the recycle bin, better than burning them.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeza said:


> Why on Earth do you want to set your gardens on fire?
> 
> If you're into arson I'd strongly recommend doing it on someone else's property.
> 
> Use plenty of petrol.


LOL i dont want to set my garden on fire lol or any one elses, i have about 300 boxes to get rid of and to be honest my hubby suggested just burning them, they are stuck in the garage and i cannot move around lol. I have a big paved garden and thought if i dig a pit i could fill it with these boxes slowly and burn them, im fed up of having to struggle to get in an out of the garage.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

cjka said:


> just put them all in the recycle bin, better than burning them.


I did put some of them in the recycle bin but because they were packed down when they came to empty them ( once a week) they still remained in the bin. It would take months to get rid of 300 boxes lol, and as i said in the last post they are stuck in the garage and to be honest they are attracting bugs and cockroaches. This is the reason i wanted to burn them.


----------



## Jeza (Apr 14, 2013)

How to make 300 boxes disappear..........

That'd be a bloody big fire or hours worth of small ones. Over here I'd chuck them on the road & the recycling guy would pick them up. 

Could dig a hole & bury them. 

Put 1 box in the recycling bin every week for 6 years.

Sell them on Ebay.

Dump them into the sea. 

Shotgun targets.

Make paper machè statues.

I promise to never come here drunk again.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeza said:


> How to make 300 boxes disappear..........
> 
> That'd be a bloody big fire or hours worth of small ones. Over here I'd chuck them on the road & the recycling guy would pick them up.


 ah but thats the problem he wont lol



> Could dig a hole & bury them.


 i could but then again i would end up having the neighbours reporting me thinking i was going to dig a hole to bury my husband lol



> Put 1 box in the recycling bin every week for 6 years.


 hence i want to burn them lol



> Sell them on Ebay.


 tried giving them away on gum tree lol



> Dump them into the sea.


 the dolphins noooooooooo



> Shotgun targets.


 havent got a shotgun



> Make paper machè statues.


 no more statues we have 6 Roman full size manikins with armour no more



> I promise to never come here drunk again.


Join the club hun diners are available after hours lol chin chin ( with my plastic cup of white wine)


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

How did you manage to collect 300 boxes?


----------



## caroleaw (Jul 3, 2012)

In Perth WA you can take them to Visy 9 Valentine St, Kewdale. They have big bins outside and you can get rid of them all. Go to Visy website for other locations in WA and other states.
I hope this helps


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd sell them on ebay, we've both bought and sold boxes on ebay since I moved here.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Dexter said:


> How did you manage to collect 300 boxes?


we had a 20ft container from Malta brought over a few weeks ago it arrived 2 weeks ago lol.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Ozz777 said:


> I'd sell them on ebay, we've both bought and sold boxes on ebay since I moved here.


I actually sold them this am on Gum tree i sold about 70 of them for 100 dollars so they were happy and so was i lol gave most of them away to a charity, just left with bits and pieces of packing paper lol and a few more boxes which i promised the guys i would give them as part of the price.


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

louiseb said:


> I actually sold them this am on Gum tree i sold about 70 of them for 100 dollars so they were happy and so was i lol gave most of them away to a charity, just left with bits and pieces of packing paper lol and a few more boxes which i promised the guys i would give them as part of the price.


Now hope to never move again!


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Louise

The eBay idea sounds like a good one but I was thinking, is there not a recycling centre of some kind nearby where you can drop them off?

Mark


----------

